# Rollerteam leisure battery



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi all.
Can anyone tell me where the leisure battery is on a 2012 Rollerteam xls plus (Fiat lh drive).
Thanks for looking, bigger thanks if you can tell me.
tuk-tuk.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

My friends battery on her fiat based autoroller 707 is in the services compartment on the UK drivers side.


My transit based van has the battery under the passenger seat.

Have you looked for the red emergency power off switch. Its like a big red lolly !


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Don't know but a good place to start is to first find the 12 volt distribution cabinet and then trace the incoming 12 volt supply cables back to the leisure batteries.

Alternatively, if your van has a double floor, remove all the hatches in the floor and take a look down in the underfloor space. 

Another area might be under the front cab seats although I doubt whether they will be there.

I assume you have checked in any external lockers and any internal seat lockers and in the bottom of the wardrobe.


----------

